# This is what Meldahl looks like 12-16-07



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'l let the pictures do the talking:


[img=http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/583/meldahl21607flood003xv2.jpg]


Interesting the water is coming over the dam on the right.
Gates are wide open, except for #10, it was closed. 
LMJ


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

So, did you catch anything? 

Seriously, I wonder if this will force some bait fish, 'eyes, and wipers up the tribs in the next few days? I know the water temp is a little too low for wipers, but at least the 'eyes might come up to the clearer water. It looks to crest in the Meldahl pool at 45'+ at Maysville sometime tomorrow. Might be as good a time as any to find out...


CW


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow! I have never seen it up to the top of the dam. In fact I've never seen both sides even like that before.

Cool pics - Thanks Jeff.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's pretty much all I can say!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Didn't fish, just taking a Sunday drive with my honey! 
I always wanted to see it high like that, it just flows right through it.....
Terry, you might be right about the tribs, NLCatfish makes a reference to the shad coming up into a marina in NKY as the OR rises this weekend, and catfish were on the bite, would stand to reason other predators would follow the bait fish.
LMJ


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol is that a trailer floating down the river on the 3rd picture down?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Fishman said:


> lol is that a trailer floating down the river on the 3rd picture down?



That's a concrete barrier USCOE put on top of wall to slow down foot traffic, doesn't seem to help.
That wall is usually about 30 feet above the level below, was neat to see it flowing over, this is what it looked like Thanksgiving day morning with my son Kyle:


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I didn't get to see Meldahl, but I keep track of the river level at Maysville as it affects the trib I live on. Two years ago (maybe three) it was 53' (almost 54'). I'm sure its been higher than that, but at 54' that's 10 ft higher than it is now! It already looks rough at Meldahl, what happens with the barges when it gets that high? Seems like it would get a little dicey trying to hit the locks....or maybe they stop barge traffic at some point?

When it was at 53'+, I tore up the wipers and sauger in the tribs, but I think that was in November (early I think). They were hitting right on the transition from muddy river water to clear creek water once the creek started to clear up.

Of course, back in the summer I was hoping to get some rain and knew it would even out eventually, but I didn't think it would all come in a week or so!


CW


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well Jeff, it must be in your blood now. A true regular. Checking the river even when you know it's up. Congrats and can't wait 'til April, if you know what I mean!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry, if you blow those pics up bigger (in my gallery) you can see the cabin of a tow in the lock. I'm thinking they go ahead through, the level doesn't have to change but by inches!
Dave, I got it bad, I always wanted to show Kathy what the dam was like, she says as we're leaving the lot "I used to think you were crazy for driving so far to fish, now I KNOW you are!" 
We need to do a trash detail there BAD.
I'm thinking of contacting USCOE and seeing if they'll provide bags and/or dumpster for a week or two, for some reason, it looked more trashy than usual on the parking lot, probably because I counldn't make a bee-line to the water!
LMJ


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LMJ, I saw what looked like the barge you are talking about. I wonder how far above the current water level the lock walls stick up?

CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

creekwalker said:


> LMJ, I saw what looked like the barge you are talking about. I wonder how far above the current water level the lock walls stick up?
> 
> CW



I put a call into my wife's cousin Bill that works as an electrician there at the dam, maybe he'll know.
I also asked him if he knew who to contact re: dumpster and bags, I'll create a post see if I can put together a clean up party in the parking lot on the KY side! Yee Haw! ;0)
LMJ


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Every time it floods it washes tons of trash down stream and I think it all ends up at meldahl for some reason.. I have seen everything from docks to bowling balls washed up in the trees.Cleanup would be a big job need a dumpeter with pontoons to get the crap out of there.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

That is amazing!!! Scary too!


----------

